# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Rruga e modernitetit dhe koha e artë e letërsisë shqiptare

## Eni

Rruga e modernitetit dhe koha e artë e letërsisë shqiptare
(Kultura shqiptare e viteve 30)


nga
Robert Elsie


1.        Rruga e modernitetit

        Për gati një gjysmë shekulli pas shpalljes së pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, shkrimtarë dhe intelektualë shqiptarë vazhduan të frymëzoheshin nga iderat dhe nga idealet e Rilindjes Kombëtare të shekullit nëntëmbëdhejtë. Rryma kryesore e letërsisë shqiptare deri në Luftën e Dytë Botërore ishta ajo e shkollës shkodrane të Gjergj Fishtës - një shkollë kreative, inovative por njëkohësisht tradicionale. Fishta solli në Shqipëri një rrafsh cilësor më të lartë, rrafshin e letërsisë të cilën vendet më të zhvilluara të Evropës kishin patur që nga gjysma e dytë e shekullit nëntëmbëdhjetë. Kjo ishte një hap jashtëzakonisht i rëndësishëm duke marrë parasysh konsolidimin e vonuar të Shqipërisë si shtet dhe në zhvillimin e saj të ngadalshëm politik dhe kulturor. 
        Në vitet tridhjetë, kultura shqiptare hyri në një fazë tjetër. Rrymat kryesore të letërsisë shqiptare filluan me kohë të humbnin kontakt me realitetet e shtetit të pavarur shqiptar. Idera nga jashtë u futën në vend dhe një stad më i lartë i arësimimit të intelektualëve ia hapi derën zhvillimit kulturor më të shpejtë. Për një dhjetëvjetësh, letërsia dhe kultura shqiptare lulëzuan si kurrë më përpara, fillimisht në Shkodër, dhe më vonë në Tiranë dhe në mbarë vendin.
        Rrugën e modernitetit, d.m.th. rrugën drejt Evropës morën dy poetë të brezit tjetër, dy njerëz nga jashtë rrethanave të njohura letrare që u shkëputën nga traditat e letërsisë shqiptare dhe që ia dhanë kulturës shqiptare vendin e saj në Evropën bashkëkohore: Migjeni dhe Lasgush Poradeci.
        Migjeni (1911-1938) i kishte të gjitha kushtet paraprake për tu bërë poet: një mend kureshtar dhe kërkues, një natyrë depresive pesimiste, dhe një seksualitet të shtypur, të parealizuar. Më interesant nga të gjitha është ky aspekt i fundit. Erotizmi kurrë nuk ka qenë tipar i dukshëm i letërsisë shqiptare. Zor të gjesh një autor shqiptar në poezi ose në prozë i cili i ka shprehur me shkrim impulset dhe dëshirat e tija intime. Migjeni e bën pjesërisht, por në mënyrë të paditur. Thuhet se deri në vdekjen e tij në moshën njëzet e gjashtë, poeti ka mbetur i virgjër. Poezia dhe proza të tija janë plot me figura grash, shpeshherë prostituta të mjeruara, për të cilat Migjeni tregon edhe mëshirë edhe një interes seksual të hapur. Janë sytë e përlotur dhe buzët e kuqe që përmenden. Pjesët e tjera të trupit nuk përshkruhen kurrë. Për Migjenin, seksi ishte vuajtje:

Ato dy buzë të kuqe
Dhe dy lote të mija
Qenë shenjat e dhimbjes
Kur më vrau bukurija
Kur më zû dashunija
E më dogji rinija.

        Pasioni dhe dëshira epshore janë të gjithandejshëm në poezinë e Migjenit. I gjejmë përshkrime të intimitetit trupor, por shpeshherë me neveri dhe hidhërim. Për Migjenin edhe seksi është mjerim, si në Poemën e mjerimit:
Mjerimi tërbohet në dashuni epshore.
Nepër skâje t'errta, bashkë me qejë, mijë, mica,
Mbi pecat e mbykta, të qelbta, të ndyta, të lagta
Lakuriqen mishnat, si zhangë, të verdhë e pisa,
Kapërthehen ndjenjat me fuqí shtazore,
Kafshojnë, përpijnë, thithen, puthen buzët e ndragta,
        Edhe shuhet ûja, dhe fashitet etja
N'epshin kapërthyes, kur mbytet vetvetja,
Dhe aty zajnë fillin të mârret, sherbtorët dhe lypsat
Që nesër do linden me na i mbushë rrugat.

        Sa larg u largua letërsia shqiptare nga folklorizmet dhe artificialitetet e Çajupit, të Asdrenit, bile edhe të Fishtës! Edhe pse nuk arriti të botojë një libër, poezitë e Migjenit kishin një sukses të menjëhershëm. Migjeni i hapi rrugën letërsisë moderne. Por kjo rrugë mbeti e hapur për një kohë tepër të shkurtër. Tamam në vitin e botimit të Vargjeve të Lira u shpall fitorja e Stalinizmit.
        Çfarë ndihmes do të kishte bërë Migjeni, po të kishte jetuar më gjatë? Në fund, kjo çështje mbetet hipotetike, sepse zëri i tij individualist i protestës së vërtetë sociale do ta kishte pësuar të njëjtin fat si ai i shumicës së shkrimtarëve të talentuar të viteve dyzet. Të paktën, vdekja e herët e Migjenit na e la shkrimtarin të paprekur. 
        Fakti se Migjeni vdiq i ri e vështirëson mundësine e një vlerësimi kritik të krijimtarisë së tij. Në përgjithësi Migjeni admirohet dhe lexohet shumë, por nuk ka mbetur pa kritik. Mjaft lexues qenë të zhgënjyer nga proza e tij, dhe gjerësia e veprimtarisë poetike të tij nuk është aq që ta shpallim poet universal. Arshi Pipa ka shprehur dyshime në çfarë masë Migjeni dinte shqip tamam: Pipa thotë kështu: "I lindur shqiptar në një familje me prejardhje sllave, dhe pastaj i rritur në rrethana kulturore sllave, ju kthye Shqipërisë dhe gjuhës e kulturës shqiptare vetëm kur ishte i rritur. Gjuhën e shtëpisë e kishte serbokroatishten dhe në seminar mësoi rusishten. Ai s'dinte shqip mirë. Shkrimet e tij janë plot me gabime orthografike, edhe nga më të thjeshtat, dhe sintaksi i tij nuk është normal për një shqiptar. Vërejtja mbi italishten e Italo Svevo-s është akoma më e vërtetë për shqipen e Migjenit1." Kritikë letrarë stalinistë të Shqipërisë së pasluftës e shpallën Migjenin në mënyrë mjaft të përciptë pararojën e Realizmit Socialist me gjithë se nuk ishin në gjendje ti trajtojnë disa aspekte të jetës dhe të krijimtarisë së tij, siç janë pesimizmi i tij shopenhauerian, simpatitë të tij me Perëndimin, seksualitetin e tij, dhe elementin niçean në poemën Trajtat e mbinjeriut. Edhe pse këta kritikë e vlerësuan veprimtarinë e Migjenit si pasojën e Shqipërisë zogiste të paraçlirimit, ka dalë tepër e qartë kohët e fundit se pas dyzet e gjashtë viteve të diktaturës së proletariatit, Kangët e pakëndueme të poetit janë akoma më aktuale se kurrë.
        Rrugën e modernitetit mori edhe një poet krejt tjetër. Lasgush Poradeci (1899-1987) shikohet nga disa kritikë si poeti më i madh i shekullit njëzet. Megjithatë është mjaft e vështirë ta caktojmë pozitën e tij në letërsinë shqiptare. Poradeci nuk kishte shumë gjëra të përbashkëta me shkrimtarët e tjerë të kohës: me Asdrenin, Fan Nolin, Migjenin. Lasgushi i solli letërsisë shqiptare një diçka të rrallë: një misticizëm panteist i cili krijoi një urë midis gjendjeve shpirtërore të ekzistencës tokësore dhe burimeve qiellore të energjisë krijuese. 
        Lasgush Poradeci ishte një prodhim eklektik i kohës dhe një paradoks në letërsinë e Evropës juglindore. Rexhep Qosja e shprehu kështu: "Lasgush Poradeci ndien si romantik, mendon si klasiçist, asht i vetmuem dhe hermetizuem shpirtnisht si simbolist dhe i kujdesshëm e fanatik ndaj formës së vargut si parnasist2." Me ngritjen e Stalinizmit në Shqipëri, penda e shquar e Lasgushit filloi të shteret. Edhe pse u lavdërua fshehtazi nga shumë kritikë, ky estet romantik kurrë nuk e gëzoi aprovimin e dogmatistëve marksistë. Ata nuk e kuptuan veprën e tij. Poeti vetë tha: "Më mirë ta thyej lapsin se sa të shkruaj si duan ata." Fusha kryesore e veprimtarisë së poetit në periudhën socialiste ishte atëherë përkthimi letrar, ai liman i sigurtë për heretikët letrarë.
        Temat kryesore të poezisë të Lasgushit janë të njohura. Ai i donte fjalët dhe shprehjet arhaike si dhe neologjizmat dhe gjuhën që buronte në poezinë popullore të Shqipërisë së Jugut. Mitrush Kuteli, i cili botoi vëllimin Ylli i zëmrës, tha: "Lasgushi është poeti shqiptar, i vetmi poet shqiptar, që mendon, flet e shkruan vetëm shqip3." Por në të njëjtën kohë, Lasgush Poradeci është edhe një artist evropian. Ai bashkon sensualitetin e shprehjes së Sharl Bodler-it (1821-1867), filosofinë estetike të formës dhe elegancën e dalluar të Shtefan George-t (1868-1933), filosofinë dhe humanitetin e Naim Frashërit me pavdeksinë kosmografike të mjeshtrit të tij Mihai Eminesku-t (1850-1889). Shkencëtari Eqrem Çabej (1908-1980) fliste për poetin "të cilin Shqipëria do t'ia falë njëherë botës4." Me gjithë se poezia e Lasgushit nuk përkthehet kollaj, Çabej mund të ketë të drejtë. 
        Veprimtaria e Lagushit ishte e habitshme, e mahnitëse për ato vite. Me Lasgushin, koha e nacionalizmit romantik, e ushqyer nga një mori poetësh të cilësive të ndryshme të Rilindjes Kombëtare u zhduk përfundimisht. Lasgush Poradeci vdiq në varfëri në Tiranë me 12 nëntor 1987. 


2.        Kulmi letrar i viteve 30

        Brënda një periudhe prej pesë vitesh në mesin e viteve tridhjetë, u realizua një hap i madh përpara në fushën e letërsisë. Në poezinë, Lasgush Poradeci botoi përmbledhje lirike të mahnitshme: Vallja e yjve, Constancë 1933, dhe Ylli i zemrës, Bukuresht 1937; Migjeni, i sëmurë rëndë nga tuberkulozi, arriti ta dërgonte vëllimin e hollë Vargjet e lira, Tiranë 1936, në shtyp para se vepra e tij të ndalohet dhe se poeti vetë të vdesë; dhe Gjergj Fishta paraqiti versionin përfundimtar të epikës së pashoqe Lahuta e malcís, Shkodër 1937, me tridhjetë këngë. Në fushën e prozës shqiptare u botuan: romani nihilist Nga jeta në jetë - Pse!?, Korçë 1935, nga Sterjo Spasse; përmbledhja e dytë e tregimeve të Ernest Koliqit, Tregtar flamujsh, Tiranë 1935; romani i mirëpritur i kritikës sociale, Sikur t'isha djalë, Tiranë 1936, nga Haki Stërmilli; dhe vëllimi i parë i tregimeve të Mitrush Kutelit, Nete shqipëtare, Bukuresht 1938. Edhe Migjeni i botoi njëzet e katër skiza të mprehta nëpër gazetat e ndryshme brënda pesëvjeçarit 1933-1938 dhe e mbaroi dorëshkrimin e pabotuar, Novelat e qytetit të veriut, 1936. Në fushën e dramës, Etëhem Haxhiademi e mahniti publikun e kulturuar me tragjeditë klasike të cilat, edhe pse nuk ishin gjë e re nga përmbajtja, e treguan një finesë të padëgjuar dhe të paparë në skenën shqiptare.
        Aq shpejt sa letërsia, u zhvillua edhe zhurnalizmi, i cili që nga koha e Rilindjes, vazhdoi të luante në rol themelor në afirmimin e kulturës kombëtare. Nga moria e gazetave javore dhe mujore nacionaliste jetëshkurtra që dolën në qytete të ndryshme të Ballkanit, u zhvillua një zanat zhurnalistik me cilësi që i shërbeu përhapjes së informacionit, qoftë politik, kulturor ose letrar. Me gjithë strukturat primitive që zotëroheshin akoma në kohën e Ahmet Zogut (1895-1961), të bërë tashme Zogu i Parë, Mbreti i Shqiptarëve, shtypi u zhvillua në mënyrë liberale. Botuesit, po të kishin kujdes të mos kritikonin familjen mbretërore dhe politikën e jashtme të mbretit, mund të botonin si të donin. Cenzura ekzistoi, si në çdo diktaturë, dhe herë pas here gazeta u mbyllën, por situata kurrë nuk ishte aq e tmerrshme se sa në periudhën pas 'çlirimit'.
        Në krahasim me vendet e tjera në vitet tridhjetë dhe dyzet, relativisht pak libra u botuan në Shqipëri. Kjo ishte rezultat i mungesës së zhvillimit ekonomik si dhe i analfabetizmit të lartë. Leximi i librave mbeti argëtim për një pakicë shumë të vogël meshkujsh. Një rritje e dukshme në prodhimin letrar, bile lulëzimi i kulturës së shkruar në Shqipëri varej atëherë shumë nga revistat dhe gazetat letrare të kohës të cilat i ofruan shumë shkrimtarëve të rinj një mundësi botimi dhe përhapën vepra dhe idera në tërë vendin.
        Revistat katolike të Shkodrës, si Hylli i Dritës (1930-1944) i Gjergj Fishtës, Zâni i Shna Ndout (-1944), dhe Leka (1929-1944), vazhduan të luanin një rol të rëndësishëm në përhapjen e ideve. Për komunitetin mysliman doli në Tiranë revista Zâni i naltë (1923-1938) e cila informoi lexuesin mbi kulturën islame në Shqipëri dhe në Lindjen e Mesme.
        Por kishte edhe shumë revista të mira jofetare që ndihmuan në afirmimin e kulturës së shkruar të kohës. Revista mujore liberale Minerva (1932-1936) u botua në Tiranë ndër të tjerët nga Tajar Zavalani (v. 1976), artisti Odhise Paskali (1903-1985), Nebil Çika (v. 1944) dhe Stefan Shundi (1906 - ca. 1944). Shumë prej këtyre zhurnalisteve bashkëpunuan në revistën kulturore Illyria (1934-1936) në të cilën Migjeni botoi prozën dhe poezinë e parë. Një hap i madh përpara u realizua me revistën Përpjekja Shqiptare (1936-1939) e Branko Merxhanit (v. 1976). Për përhapjen e iderave të të majtës progresiste kishte edhe revista dyjavore ABC (1936) të Petro Markos dhe Bota e Re (1936-1937) komuniste të Korçës. Më vonë dolën revista mujore Shkëndija (1940-1943) e themeluar nga Ernest Koliqi, Fryma (1944), Revista letrare (1944) dhe Kritika (1944).
        Me kohë, kultura e kësaj periudhe filloi të tregonte gjurmët e polarizimit midis Lindjes dhe Perëndimit. Shqipëria ishte prekur fillimisht shumë pak nga iderat dhe idealet e Revolucionit të Tetorit në Rusi, me gjithë se një sasi e vogël figurash intelektuale e kishin vizituar Bashkimin Sovjetik në kohën e Stalinit: Fan Noli (1882-1965), i njohur më vonë si Peshkopi i Kuq, shkrimtari Haki Stërmilli (1895-1953), poeti rebel Sejfulla Malëshova (1901-1971) dhe Tajar Zavalani. Padrejtësitë sociale në Shqipëri, të theksuara akoma më shumë nga një diktaturë gati bizantine, si dhe ngritja e Italisë fashiste mbushën mendjen e shumë intelektualëve të viteve tridhjetë që të interesoheshin për komunizmin sovjetik, ose të paktën për ndonjë lloj socializmi, për të luftuar kundër varfërisë dhe shfrytëzimit të masave fshatare. Polarizimi i ideologjive u theksua akoma më shumë me fillimin e Luftës Civile të Spanjes në vitin 1936. Shkrimtarët Petro Marko (1913-1991) dhe Skënder Luarasi (1900-1982) dhe një kontingjent shqiptarësh u nisën për në Katalonjë për ta marrë pjesë në Brigadat Ndërkombëtare. Idera socialiste zhvilloheshin në Shqipëri, por në të njëjtën kohë zhvilloheshin edhe idera fashiste.
        Një figurë mjaft interesante e kulturës shqiptare të viteve tridhjetë ishte Branko Merxhani, botuesi i revistës Përpjekja Shqiptare që nga tetori i vitit 1936. Merxhani e kishte të qartë se vendi i tij ishte i pazhvilluar në çdo drejtim, edhe intelektualisht, dhe bëri thirrje për një rilindje shpirtërore të cilën ai e quajti Neoshqiptarizmi. Kjo rrymë intelektuale hyri në shoqërinë shqiptare afër vitit 1928, me gjithë se rrënjët i kishte në Rilindjen Kombëtare të shekullit nëntëmbëdhjetë. Duhej tani në Shqipërine e pavarur një identitet kombëtar, një vetëdijë shqiptare për ta nxjerrë miletin nga errësira dhe injoranca. Shqipërine e quajti një qënie e kufizuar së jashtëmi dhe e pakufishme së brëndshmi. Së bashku me shkrimtarin fashist Vangjel Koça (1900-1943), Merxhani e paraqiti Neoshqiptarizmin në vitin 1929 në gazetën gjirokastrite Demokratia dhe në vitin 1930 në revistën Neo-Shqiptarizmi. Neoshqiptarizmi e kishte për bazë nacionalizmi ideologjik. Në formën e mirëfilltë ishte një lëvizje kulturore dhe jo politike. Në fjalët e Merxhanit: "Politikë s'ka! Vetëm kulturë!" Me kohë, Neoshqiptarizmi u bë një kundërpeshë ideologjisë më të politizuar socialiste dhe internacionalizmit të majtë. Edhe pse ishte një krijim shqiptar, Neoshqiptarizmi duhet shikuar ne suazën e ideologjive nacionaliste të tjera të Evropës së viteve njëzet dhe tridhjetë: hellênikótêta greke, kryesisht nën diktaturën e gjeneralit Joanis Metaksás (1871-1941) të viteve 1936-1940, italianità italiane në kohën e Duçes italian Benito Musolini (1883-1945), dhe hispanidad në Spanjen fashiste të gjeneralit Fransisko Franko (1892-1975). Ngadalë ngadalë ato u bashkuan për të krijuar fashizmin evropian, i cili e solli një diktaturë brutale dhe panjerëzore kudo në Evropë.
        Shkrimtarë shqiptarë të viteve tridhjetë u tërhoqën, u mahnitën nga Perëndimi dhe u përpoqën ta zbulojnë rolin e Shqipërisë në Evropë. Kjo ishte një temë kryesore në shtypin letrar të kohës. Një sasi e madhe intelektualësh kishin qenë jashtë vendit dhe kishin parë shoqerinë perëndimore. Duke ardhur nga vendi të cilin, sipas shprehjes së njohur, "e don Zoti sepse u ndryshua aq pak që nga koha e krijimit të botës", ata ishin të tërhequr, por gjithashtu të çorientuar, të tmerruar me gjendjen e Shqipërisë.
        Fjala Perëndim në Shqipëri kishte një kuptim disi të paqartë duke qenë se vendi perëndimor më afër Shqipërisë ishte Italia fashiste e Musolinit. Me 7 prill 1939, diskutimi intelektual mbi rolin e Shqipërisë në Evropë u bë i tepërt pasi trupa italiane pushtuan Durrësin, Vlorën dhe Shëngjinin për ta kolonizuar gjithë Shqipërinë.
        Është puna e historianëve për të vlerësuar në çfarë masë përqafimi kulturor italian i Shqipërisë dhe më vonë pushtimi drejtëpërsëdrejti politik i vendit ishin një fitim ose një humbje kulturore në atë fazë të zhvillimit. Shumë shpejt erdhi një luftë botërore. Polarizimi i ideve evropiane të Lindjes së Re dhe të Perëndimit të Ri, d.m.th. të komunizmit dhe të fashizmit, solli me vete konfrontimin përfundimtar në Shqipëri, si dhe kudo tjetër në Evropë, gjatë të cilit vendi ju nënshtrua vullnetit të pamëshirëshëm të ekstremistëve politikë dhe ushtarakë, dhe gjatë të cilit shkrimtarë dhe intelektualë të të gjitha krahëve politike u detyruan të përgjunjeshin.
        Nuk e teprojmë kur themi se jeta intelektuale dhe kulturore shqiptare kishte arritur një kulm nga mesi i viteve tridhjetë deri në gjysmën e parë të viteve dyzet. Për herë të parë ekzistonte në Shqipëri një letërsi moderne bashkëkohore me cilësi. Kombi shqiptar qe arritur në moshë. 
        Kjo periudhë, një lloj kohe e artë, solli një lulëzim, por një lulëzim tepër të shkurtër në hije të katastrofës e cila do të shfaroste gati gjithë prodhimtarinë letrare dhe kulturore për më shumë se njëzet vjet. Edhe një herë në historinë e kulturës shqiptare burbuqet e letërsisë u mblodhën. Edhe një herë rrënjët e bimës u prenë.

----------

